# i need free download of creepy carnival/circus music



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi. The entrance of my haunt is a carnevil booth with a clown holding a roll of tickets. I really want some creepy organ music there...anyone know where to find a free download of that?


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

You might like this - its free!
https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween/31-13-horror-haunt-music

Also there is another one called midnight at the funhouse

Its on our new CD listen here: www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com


----------

